# /etc/ssh/moduli does not exists

## salmonix

Hi there, 

fresh amd64 install, with 

 *Quote:*   

> [ebuild   R   ] net-misc/openssh-5.1_p1-r2 

 

using 

 *Quote:*   

>  equery uses openssh
> 
> [ Searching for packages matching openssh... ]
> 
> [ Colour Code : set unset ]
> ...

 

The problem is when trying to use sftp in an internal-sftp chroot, client can not connect. Client - Filezilla - says:

 *Quote:*   

> Fatal: unable to initialise SFTP on server: could not connect.

 

server  /var/log/messages says:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> : Accepted password for test from 87.97.48.6 port 12479 ssh2
> 
> : WARNING: /etc/ssh/moduli does not exist, using fixed modulus
> ...

 

etc.

The chrooted user "test" is member of sftponly group, its /home is owned by root:root. It was created as a normal user otherwise.

The sshd_conf is this (without lines commented out):

 *Quote:*   

> Port 22
> 
> Protocol 2
> 
> LoginGraceTime 2m
> ...

 

Also Match was created for User, this case ChrootDirecroty was full path to user homedir.

The case is that if I sftp NOT chrooted, sftp client does not complain and all is ok.

----------

